# Wie kulant ist Sony 2,5 Wochen nach Garantieablauf?



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2014)

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon fasst alles:
 Heute Morgen in der Znünipausä musste ich feststellen das mein Sony Ericsson Xperia Activ (ST17i) den Geist aufgegeben hat. 
 Zuhause funktionierte es noch.

 Zuerst dachte ich natürlich Akku leer oder Hänger und das ganz normale Prozedere gemacht, sprich geladen und Akku für ne Weile rausgenommen, aber es lässt sich beim besten Willen nicht wieder einschalten. 
 Einmal kurz vibrieren und das war es > selbst zum das Vibrieren wieder zu bekommen muss man den Akku für ne Weile entfernen.

 Als dann Zuhause war hab ich mir die Quittung rausgesucht und musste feststellen das die Garantie Anfangs Monat ausgelaufen ist.

 Morgen werde ich mal dem Verkäufer einen Besuch abstatten, aber wie sind eure Erfahrungen so kurz nach Garantieablauf?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2014)

Ist vielleicht nur der Akku platt? Der dürfte wohl eh nicht in die Garantie / Gewährleistung fallen nach der Zeit. Schwer zu sagen wie die reagieren bzw. der Händler. Mir sind eigentlich nur wenige Anbieter bekannt die sehr rigoros reagieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2014)

Selbst wenn der Akku platt wäre (wäre noch das kleinste Übel da relativ günstig), müsste sich das Gerät doch am Ladegerät einschalten lassen, aber auch das geht nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Februar 2014)

Dir kann hier keiner genau sagen, ob Sony oder der Händler in dem Fall kulant sind oder nicht. Das musst du leider selbst rausfinden. Du kannst Glück oder Pech haben.


----------



## Kjyjan (17. Februar 2014)

Die LiPo Akkus haben Schutzschaltungen und lassen sich bei zu niedrigen Akkustand garnicht bis kaum noch laden, hatte mit meinem Xperia auch ähnliche Probleme, manchmal hatte es geholfen nen Besonders Leistungsstarkes Netzteil zum Laden zu nehmen, z.B das 10W USB vom Ipad.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2014)

Ist mir schon klar das es auf einen Versuch hinaus läuft, aber darum hab ich ja auch gefragt wie so *eure* Erfahrungen in der Situation sind.

Ich hoffe nur, ich bekomm das schnell geregelt:
Der Unterschied zwischen meinen Xperia und meinem Ersatzhandy (Simvalley X-80 V4.0) könnte nicht grösser sein > Schwarz/Weiss-Display und nicht mal ein Kalender. 


Edit:
@Kjyjan: Wäre an sich einen Versuch wert, aber das dazugehörige NT ist schon das stärkste USB-NT (4.25W) das ich habe. 


 Edit 2:
 Vorausgesetzt dass das kleine rot/grüne Lämpchen noch richtig funktioniert, müsste der Akku inzwischen zu mindestens 90% geladen sein.


----------



## mattinator (17. Februar 2014)

Bzgl. Kulanz kann ich keine Erfahrung beisteuern, mit Blick auf den Akku vllt. Ich hatte bei meinem Sony Cedar auch mal einen nahezu komplett entladenen Akku. Das hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, bis sich nach Anschluss des Ladegerätes etwas auf dem Handy-Display "gezuckt" hat. Installier Dir doch mal das Tool hier: FJ Software Development, hat u.A. auch einen Monitor bzgl. Ladestrom etc.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2014)

Hallo mattinator

Auf dem Touchscreen selber zuckt rein gar nichts. 

Die erwähnte Anzeige-LED ist oberhalb des Touchscreens und die funktioniert vermutlich > normalerweise müsste sich zusätzlich bei ausgeschaltetem Gerät der Touchscreen einschalten und ein grosses Ladesymbol anzeigen, nur passiert eben rein gar nichts. 

Mein Annahme das der Akku nach ca. 1h Ladezeit auf min. 90% Ladestand ist, basiert rein auf dem Farbwechsel von Rot auf Grün des LED-Lämpchens.


Ich werde Morgen Mittag mal dem Verkäufer einen Besuch abstatten und sehen was der meint.


----------



## Wambofisch (18. Februar 2014)

Meine ps3 ging eine Woche nqch Garantie kaputt hab gedacht die haben da ein Chip eingebaut der kurz nach Garantie alles zerstört. Sony hat anstandslos dir ps3 mir getauscht. Also ich kann nur gute berichten!


----------



## CuRRyKing (18. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mir an deiner stelle den Weg zu deinem Händler sparen. Er wird dir zwar dein Handy einschicken. Da, da aber eine Business to Business Abwicklung statt findet, würde ich da nicht unbedingt auf Kulanz hoffen. Da Sony sich mit dem Vorgang in diesem Fall gar nicht beschäftigt und dein Händler das Gerät nur zu Arvato oder Let-Me-Repair schickt.
Ich würde ehr den Business to Customer weg gehen, und bei abgelaufener Garantie direkt Sony auf den Zahn fühlen. Denn nur die können Ihren Dienstleister anweisen eine Kulanz Reparatur durch zuführen.
 Hier mal die Nr. vom Kundenservice:  * +49 (0)211 993 342020*


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2014)

Kann weg > Doppelpost


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2014)

Bin heute beim Verkäufer gewesen (hab unter Tage momentan kein Internetzugang) > kein Interesse an der Reparatur sondern gleich was Neues verkaufen wollen. 

 Ich schreib jetzt dem Sony-Support ne Mail da Anrufe unter Tag momentan etwas problematisch sind.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin zwar momentan in E-Mail-Kontakt mit Sony, hab aber da so meine Bedenken wie sie sich kulant zeigen:
Sie haben geraten via PC Companion die Telefon-Software zu aktualisieren > hab ich gemacht mit Erfolgsmeldung der Software aber das Xperia Active lässt sich trotzdem nicht starten. 

Hab jetzt ihnen nochmal ne Mail geschrieben, mal schauen was jetzt zurückkommt.



Da ich so meine Zweifel an einem erfolgreichem Kulanzantrag habe, schaue ich mich mal nach einem passablen Ersatz um:

Was suche ich:
Android (K.O.-Kriterium)
Hosensacktauglich (K.O.-Kriterium)

LTE (Wohnort keine Abdeckung) + NFC muss nicht sein.

Von der Leistung her Minimum das vom Xperia Active > man will ja keinen Rückschritt machen. 

Staub- und Wasserdicht ist kein Muss > man hat ja gesehen wie viel es beim Active genutzt hat.

Budget ~200Euro


 Was haltet ihr vom Samsung Galaxy Core?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. Februar 2014)

Nichts. 
Motorola Moto G!


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2014)

Moto G


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Februar 2014)

Motorola Moto G hört sich gut an. 

 Was meint ihr, 8 oder 16GB?
 Eher 16GB (Aufpreis ~40Euro) weil sich der Speicher nicht erweitern lässt?


----------



## blautemple (24. Februar 2014)

Ich wäre für 16


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn du viel abspeichern möchtest 16GB, ich hab zwei 8GB-Modelle in der Familie und die sind wunschlos glücklich damit.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2014)

Nimm 16 dann bist auf der sicheren Seite und die 40€ mehr interessieren dich in 6 Jahren eh nicht mehr.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2014)

Aufgrund der schlechten Verfügbarkeit der 16GB-Version, hab ich mir heute die 8GB-Version gekauft.

Kleine Frage an die Besitzer eines solchen Gerätes:
Wie lege ich auf Home-Bildschirm Verknüpfungen an?
Ich brauche eine für einfaches Aktivieren der Internetverbindung > hab nur ne gewiss Freimenge bei meinem Abo.


----------

